# How to find the right printer in Dallas



## Asian Blade (Nov 18, 2007)

I've heard that finding the right printer in EVERYTHING and one of the most important things to be successful. Does anyone know of a quality printer in Dallas. I found one but it looks to be only working with large qty. 

I'm looking to do high quality printing. Meaning the inks are not heavy to the touch. Mostly light inks but really cant afford water base printing. Thanks in advance


----------



## gmba (Jan 21, 2013)

Are you looking for a screen printer?


----------



## Tonyt79 (Jan 15, 2012)

We are just outside of Dallas


----------



## cornerkid (Jun 23, 2011)

Tonyt79 said:


> We are just outside of Dallas


do you offer heat press transfer service ?


----------

